# Two new Seramas



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Here are two new Serama's we will be adding to our flock. We got them from
Places about 100 miles apart from each other, so hopefully they are not related. This will increase our gene pool for this breeding group. The male had huge spurs, so after a quick visit to YouTube, learned how to remove them and all is well now. This is Marshal Dillon and Miss Kitty. Marshal because of his big spurs.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The tiny chickens are so cute !


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> The tiny chickens are so cute !


And when
I eat their eggs, I feel like a giant.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Very pretty pair you got!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Very pretty pair you got!


Why thank ya.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice birds


----------

